# Those new chokes



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Are they really worth the $$$ and do they work how they say? I was thinking of getting one for my Browning 10g since I have had poor luck with some of the new, light load, HV rounds. So are they really worth it and what is a better brand to look for?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Not sure what you mean by those new chokes but I changed out all my rem chokes on my 12 & 20 gauge for Briley extended chokes. Didn't care much for the cost to do it but they sure made a difference in the patterns from the guns. I'm sold on them.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Well they might not be new but they are to me. I was meaning the replacemnt chokes that are now out on the market. The ones that are suppost to decellarate the wad just before it leaves the gun. Are these worth it?


----------

